# Illusionator, Inc.



## kend (Mar 2, 2006)

We've started a company making a modular wall system and illusions for haunted houses and theatre. The walls start with a lightweight base that you hang decorative wall panels on to achieve the look you want (Like Victorian for example). Walls go up in seconds. Walls and illusions break down to store completely flat. The unique illusions "Mirror Mirage", "Picture of Health" and "Face in the Fire" fit seamlessly into our wall system. Check us out at http://www.illusionator.com


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Ken,
Nice to have meet you at Transworld this year!

so sorry, my wife pushed your button  

Jeff


----------



## kend (Mar 2, 2006)

*Hey Jeff*

It was great meeting you guys. We had such an awesome time. And no problem with your wife, I hope she didn't take my ramblings seriously. Hey I eno idea that you were Frighteners. Do you think it would be appropriate to trade links? You can email me direct at [email protected].

Thanks again for stopping by!
Ken Dobson
http://www.illusionator.com


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Kend, are you the one that had the peppers ghost trick?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Ken,
That would be great and is appropriate


----------



## kend (Mar 2, 2006)

Deathtouch,

Yup that's us. We actually have multiple illusions that use pepper's ghost for part of the illusion with more unique one coming soon. Hope you like them!

Ken


----------



## kend (Mar 2, 2006)

Awesome, I sent you the link info to your email. I actually just resent it today because there was a problem with my email.

Ken

P.S. Should I use the banner above?


----------

